
High-Resolution Image Inpainting Using Multi-Scale Neural Patch Synthesis - santaclaus
https://github.com/leehomyc/High-Res-Neural-Inpainting
======
amelius
See also the PatchMatch algorithm [1] (which doesn't use neural networks but
performs remarkably well)

[1]
[http://gfx.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Barnes_2009_PAR/patchmatch....](http://gfx.cs.princeton.edu/pubs/Barnes_2009_PAR/patchmatch.pdf)

------
LyalinDotCom
This is so cool, really glad its available in open source. Can imagine a lot
of fun uses for it!

~~~
gedy
Would be useful for removing image watermarks

------
rodionos
It'd be awesome if it were available on a hosted server just to check a few
examples.

This is not my area of expertise so I won't be able to install and train the
models given time constraints, but I could give it a shot with a few images of
my own.

